# HEEEELP...... Heat Stress ????



## Digital Buddah (Aug 31, 2009)

I got nailed by a heat wave earlier this week and 1 of my plants (the strongest) got hit pretty hard...

 - Ive kept the nutes to very minimal and have been still watering it and keeping out of the sun - and since I have pulled off basically every fan/sun leaf since they are all toasted. and even the new leaf tips are starting to toast - I feel like ive already pulled off most of its leaves and the plant will be bald if i pull of the rest

 - it just started flowering about a week or so ago. The whole rest of the plant and stem looks healthy outside of the leaves, so I was just wondering if it was too far gone or does will it bounce back?



thanks for any help guys


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 31, 2009)

if you dont have buds yet I would keep spraying here with water from a water bottle. checking her really often. dont pull off al the leaves or it will die for sure. if it is just way to hot for her tie a tarp to give her more shade during the hottest part of the day. ths spraying I talked about dont do it when the sun is beating down on her it will burn the leaves more...


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 31, 2009)

she doesnt look too bad


----------



## Cass (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm certainly not the most experienced grower here but I'd say they look to be in a bad way. It may be possible to get them soaked and see some bounce back but I have my doubts.


----------



## Digital Buddah (Aug 31, 2009)

yeah thanks guy....man i dont know what to do


  this baby looked liked Tyson in his prime till afew days ago


- i know some can bounce back pretty well but this thing looks like its in pain


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 31, 2009)

im not very experienced but I have wilted many a plant in heat including some clones. I just baby them back. I left a batach of clones outside in the heat for about 15 minutes and thats all it took. Lost one had three that were questionable but if there is enough leaves I can usually save them.


----------



## maineharvest (Aug 31, 2009)

She looks pretty  beat up but I would say just keep up on the watering and you will be ok.  You would be amazed at some of the plants that Ive seen survive that I had written off for dead.  Its just too bad it doesnt have any veg time left.  Its definitely going to kill your yield.


----------



## Digital Buddah (Aug 31, 2009)

man what a costly mistake.....

 well thats how you learn i guess - wont be turning my back of my girls again....


again i really appreciate the help


----------



## eyeswideshut420 (Aug 31, 2009)

i agree with 2dog....baby her with a squirt bottle late in the evening...i had one plant that the dog ate all the leaves off three times...was so worried till  i found out it was a male....but he grew fine


----------



## 420benny (Aug 31, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> if you dont have buds yet I would keep spraying here with water from a water bottle. checking her really often. dont pull off al the leaves or it will die for sure. if it is just way to hot for her tie a tarp to give her more shade during the hottest part of the day. ths spraying I talked about dont do it when the sun is beating down on her it will burn the leaves more...



+1 And I want to add to put a little kelp solution in the water when you water or spray. Shade is key. Anything will help. A week should do it and hold off on pulling any more leaves. Live with ugly for a while. Too much stress already this week. It can be saved.


----------



## UCanDoIt (Sep 1, 2009)

TLC baby...a nice Sauna would do the trick for sure.
As mentioned above several times...hydrate...hydrate...hydrate 

Good luck, you will save her bro!!!


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 1, 2009)

I would not spray water on the plant during bright daylight - as it can lead to water droplets that magnify the sun and burn the leaves. 

Get them soaked right when the sun goes down with a spray bottle spraying water only on the leaves; then, light nutes before sunrise. Remember when it comes to watering with nutes...h2o(nutes) + sunlight + co2(outdoor air) = growth


----------



## Spliffy McWeedyCakes (Sep 1, 2009)

I dont get it....my plants endure 90-105 everyday with a drastic drop at night into the low 40's so far....darn you marijuana*shakes a homer fist*


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 1, 2009)

Spliffy McWeedyCakes said:
			
		

> I dont get it....my plants endure 90-105 everyday with a drastic drop at night into the low 40's so far....darn you marijuana*shakes a homer fist*


Strain 


U growin indica or sativa? Whats your RH%?


----------



## leafminer (Sep 1, 2009)

Agree with OG. Strain. Indicas / Indica doms don't seem to stand high temps.


----------



## meds4me (Sep 1, 2009)

yea i agree my indi in the last real heat wave here took a beating but watering early am /late pm will help alot . Right now she's doing great with 6 main limbs and budding fast ~


----------

